
Ask HN: How to find best book on a topic? - emcf
Today&#x27;s digital world, everyday new eBook, paperback book, or article is popping up. I prefer books for in-depth knowledge. So how you choose your best books? 
Sorry for my English.
======
amrrs
Essays and Papers - For deep knowledge!

Goodreads and Reading list of someone - whom we know!
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13235767](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13235767)

